# Cooler seat into live well.



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Pretty easy to make...This has been the best livewell I have ever owned. And it took about 30 minutes to make. It reverses into a wash down pump.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

I've got that same pump for my livewell in the boat. :thumbsup:


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

skiff89_jr said:


> I've got that same pump for my livewell in the boat. :thumbsup:


I like the pump, the problem is the magnet seems to go out fairly quick.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

I think ours has suctions cups on it?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

skiff89_jr said:


> I think ours has suctions cups on it?


Yes mine does to, I meant the magnet the controls the propeller.


----------

